# need new log splitter engine 20 ton MTD 20+ years old



## Stihl Saw Chic (Mar 31, 2016)

They don't make replacement engines(briggs and statton) for this splitter anymore, this is the first time i have ever had a problem with this. It seized. It is a 5hp- shaft is 1" -- 1 1/3/4" long- at this point rather just buy brand new engine, can anyone recommend a engine that will hold up. This splitter is just for home use but i like the height. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## triptester (Mar 31, 2016)

A special engine is not needed, many people have been using the Harbor freight 212cc engines for replacement on splitters. Usually on sale for $99.


----------



## Jakers (Mar 31, 2016)

Trip is right. There's tons of options when it comes to replacement engines for splitters. As long as you have one with a straight shaft and around the 6hp range or higher, it'll work wonderfully. Harbor freight and northern tool both sell nice Honda clones that seem to hold up well.


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Mar 31, 2016)

thanks guys will check into them, had that splitter along time first time its ever had a problem.! have a great day! Back to cutting I go!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks like the control valve is missing along with some other parts. Was it left out in a terrible windstorm? Do you know if it had a horizontal(like the horizon) shaft or a verticle(the the vertic) shaft. The $99 chinese engine has a 3/4(.75") horizontal shaft.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Mar 31, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> It looks like the control valve is missing along with some other parts. Was it left out in a terrible windstorm? Do you know if it had a horizontal(like the horizon) shaft or a verticle(the the vertic) shaft. The $99 chinese engine has a 3/4(.75") horizontal shaft.


Agreed. Most 5 HP engines do not have a 1" dia. shaft. This engine must have been ancient. My 10 Hp Tecumseh might have a shaft that big, but I'd have to take apart the snow thrower to find out.


----------



## TXLiquid (Mar 31, 2016)

I mounted a Harbor Freight 212cc engine on a splitter exactly like that.

The new engine wouldn't fit in using the original mounting holes, the Harbor Freight engine is wider.
I had to move the engine over closer to the tire and drill new mounting holes, it just barely fits.

I doubt your engine has a 1" shaft mine was 3/4".
Even if your engine does have a 1" shaft you can still easily replace it with an engine that has a 3/4" shaft, these splitters just use a lovejoy coupling to connect the pump to the engine, you can just buy a new lovejoy in the proper size.

Also the shaft on the HF engine was longer and in order to properly mount the pump I had to cut the end of the shaft off.

So it was not a direct bolt in swap but if you are at all mechanically inclined it's pretty simple.


----------



## TXLiquid (Mar 31, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> It looks like the control valve is missing along with some other parts. Was it left out in a terrible windstorm? Do you know if it had a horizontal(like the horizon) shaft or a verticle(the the vertic) shaft. The $99 chinese engine has a 3/4(.75") horizontal shaft.



I don't think the control valve is missing, it's mounted on the other side of the cylinder.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 31, 2016)

You might luck out based on the approx demensions of the output shaft. . .if the engine has a vertical shaft. Most of the cheap pressure washers bought by fools, yuppies, morons and idiots sell very cheap after they do not winterize them and the pumps crack during the freeze/thaw process. Most sell for $25-$60 and have very low hours. Many have 7/8" x 1 7/8" shafts.
P.S. Your yard and barn are a mess.


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 1, 2016)

its a horizontal, the coupling broke in half i took engine off and put it in the garage i am going to rebuild that when i get time so i have a back up, but just need one to put on so i can keep people working lol dont like anyone standing around , try too help after school kids with some extra money . my rules are no cell phones, and work until dark lol .


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 1, 2016)

need opinions i can pick this up for $ 6800.00 its a 2006- f350 1 ton, 10,200 gvw- w/ 8 ft plow. it is a county truck. great shape! think i should bite???


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 1, 2016)

Stihl Saw Chic said:


> need opinions i can pick this up for $ 6800.00 its a 2006- f350 1 ton, 10,200 gvw- w/ 8 ft plow. it is a county truck. great shape! think i should bite???


 How rusty is the frame? Most are bad from up here, especially plow trucks, they seem to see the worst of every storm.


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 1, 2016)

Minor nothing that can't be sand blasted I have a sand blaster have a full working garage with a lift and all. Didn't think it was a bad deal esp. For an extra truck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got a flyer from HF and the 212cc 6.5 HP engine is on sale for $99.00 again. The idem number for the hemi version is 60363. It has a 3/4 inch shaft and just buy a love joy coupler with a 3/4 inch hole to fit the engine shaft and if the pump coupler isn't a love joy then buy that end also.
I replaced the 8hp B/S on my wood splitter with one of the HF 121cc 6.5 engines and I see not one difference in power but the 212cc uses a lot less gasoline .









No it was not a direct bolt in, I had to drill new engine mounting holes because the B/S engine had bigger base. Had to buy a new love joy coupler because the old coupler was not a love joy and I could not find the same brand with the 3/4 shaft size. I also had to rework the pump mount plate because the 212cc shaft is lower than the B/S 1" shaft was and the predators shaft not as long as the B/S shaft.

Way cheaper to do than spend the time I didn't really have to completely over haul the B/S engine. I was working the new engine in about 4 hours after I got it home from the store.

 Al


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Apr 1, 2016)

+1 on the harbor freight predator 212cc engine. Then stop at tractor supply and grab a new lovejoy.


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 1, 2016)

UpOnTheHill said:


> +1 on the harbor freight predator 212cc engine. Then stop at tractor supply and grab a new lovejoy.
> View attachment 495585


thank you will deft. go check it out have another set of logs to deliver today heading out to do that now and then have to deliver 7 full face cords later so wont have a chance until tomorrow but will call today about one. thanks guys. i appreciate all the help most grateful!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Apr 6, 2016)

Al. . . I was looking at this picture and maybe it's the lighting or the angle it was taken from. . . but it appears the warning sticker has fallen off your engine /pump lovejoy coupler assembly guard. I can see the gas tank warning sticker very clear. 
Do you think those undocumented Mexicans you hired from Menards parking lot to help with splitting took it to send back the the old country?

You should also be careful of those peeling paint chips as they could contain hazzardous lead and if you or they eat the them government assistance will be required.

Just something to think about.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 6, 2016)

The preditor 6.5 is a better engine than the Briggs n scrapiron and cheep at harbor frieght it will also hold 1,500 rpm higher than the Briggs all day long


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 6, 2016)

I home built the splitter and I don't need warning stickers and guards. I have enough mental capacity to keep body parts away from danger.
I also do not hire illegal aliens to work for me.


 Al


----------



## al-k (Apr 6, 2016)

Stihl Saw Chic said:


> They don't make replacement engines(briggs and statton) for this splitter anymore, this is the first time i have ever had a problem with this. It seized. It is a 5hp- shaft is 1" -- 1 1/3/4" long- at this point rather just buy brand new engine, can anyone recommend a engine that will hold up. This splitter is just for home use but i like the height. Thanks for any advice.


I also have that same splitter. Payed 800 for it around 20 years ago, all i have done to it was oil seal 2 years ago, i think it has the same spark plug that came in it. I would like to know what you end up doing with yours.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Apr 6, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> I don't need warning stickers and guards



Really? Murphy is listening you know... There is a scientific 'law' named after him. Gravity doesn't even have that. Gravity is not even capitalized. Prostrate yourself on the ground, say three Hail Mary's, and swear on the names of your grandchildren that you will have a guard on that Lovejoy coupling before lunch tomorrow. Or, not... That stuff never hurts the guy that leaves it that way, but it is a mouse trap for unsuspecting others. Kids love to help with wood, and they don't know better. Just saying, you might want to rethink that.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 7, 2016)

All my kids are gone and I don't allow city slickers around my equipment. If one is so worried about some one getting hurt back by the love joy a good 4 feet away from the splitting area and control.* One should be really be worried about the wood and the wedge*. Dam fool city slicker don't have brains enough not to be messing with a perfectly good love joy, I sure would not trust to not cut their fingers off with the wedge or smash their hand with the pusher.

Foolish people who don't use common sense are the people who get hurt.

 Al


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning gentlemen finally found engine for splitter picked up a 550 series Briggs and stratton only thing I had to do is move and re drill holes to recenter motor and change coupling to 1/2 " other than that it was easy peasy. Brand new for 125.00 w/delivery not bad . thanks for everyone's help.
Now on to next project have to fix hydraulic pump on my Kubota tractor that is a 2004 .


----------

